# jumping fish



## jimonkey07 (Feb 14, 2011)

I have one clown fish that has been know to jump. This morning when i woke up he was missing. Knowing his habits i checked the floor and there he was on the ground. Luckily for me he was still barely alive. I have a lid, but there are just some spaces in the back of the lid where the filter and proteing skimmer go(hang on the back) is there anything i can do to prevent this in the future


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

same thing happeened with my african clawed frog this morning im tryin to figure this out myself


----------



## Levi (Mar 20, 2011)

can you jimmy some soft screen onto those areas? Maybe drill small holes and get them on with twist ties or zip ties.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I'd just find some flexible plastic to cut into the desidered shape to stop the loach from jumping out.


----------



## Levi (Mar 20, 2011)

how did you fix?


----------



## Levi (Mar 20, 2011)

fine ignore me 

I used egg crate diffuser out of the lighting section of home depot. I also have nylon screen I will put over that this weekend for double protection.


----------



## John7429 (Jun 9, 2009)

block all holes


----------



## kailian (Jun 29, 2011)

WOW,i want to test it.


----------

